# ANYTIDE!!!!!



## RigaRoo (Aug 14, 2011)

It has been a bit since I received my parts and I really wanted to put them through the paces before doing a write up on them. So here it goes, I had reached out to Pat (Anytide) at SWS about a pushpole for my 15'4" highsider. I am extremely impatient and I'm sure the redfish like that... I must have hit him up about the pole a million times in the 3 days it took to get here from tampa... The pole arrived in 2 pieces, 3 pieces total with a double syringe of epoxy... The 2 eight foot pieces (16ft pole) were grey in color with a black spike and black mud foot. Both of which I was able to choose upon ordering. The third piece was the ferrule that slips between them with the epoxy that was included. The directions are extremely simple, open the package, get crazy excited, kick off the epoxy and apply to the ferrule and slide into the poles. Turn as you go to coat the inside of the pole, once set, let it cure.... Then it's fun time... Initially you will here/feel some noise from the pole, this is ok as it is settling in... It takes nothing away from the quality and durability of the pole... I took the pole out to a local spot and poled from my rear deck for a few hours while my buddy enjoyed the fishing up front. The pole holds really well and has just the right flex to move the boat with minimal effort. I do push a 15'4" highsider, this pole will move many larger skiffs with ease as well.. I had the push pole secured to the boat with some Velcro straps and couldn't figure out why I didn't order pushpole holders when I ordered the pole... The Velcro did its job, yet it put unnecessary flex on the pole and stress on the gunwales of the boat. I needed something that hadn't been done yet... 
So I reached out to Pat at SWS about the situation and we talked through making a swivel mount for the center, then after numerous emails and sketches we came up with 3 swivel mount push pole holders for gheenoes and other skiffs with a curved hull design. Pat had the mounts to me within a couple days this time and again the install was super easy.. A dab of 5200 and some stainless screws... Each holder swivels independently so the stress is taken off of the pole and boat and distributed evenly throughout the pole via the mounts. They also have a shock cord with a ball on the end that locks in place to a screw ontop of the holder. I have ran the boat with them on and off with 0 issues during. 1-2ft chop... I have also flipped the Gheenoe in a creek with no issues to the mounts or pole. The bungees weren't on and when I turned the boat back over... The pole was right in the holders... The pole has also been on the boat in the holders with the shock cords on at 75mph on the highway... No issues... (I do not travel that fast at a sustained speed with trailer in tow)

I do not work for Shallow water solutions, but I must say... They build a really great product that can withstand a beating and still be eye candy... 
The service is amazing, the follow through and follow up surpasses that... 
I would highly recommend the push pole, it's components and the push pole holders to everyone I talk to... If you are looking for a something new, look at SWS... If you are looking to create, don't go any further... They can do it...


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Did SWS make the tiller extension?


----------



## RigaRoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Not for this boat. I made it...


----------



## cvilt (May 31, 2010)

He has a great talent and is a good guy too. I think he can make anything


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

> I think he can make anything


I know for a fact he can MAKE the beer in my fridge disappear. [smiley=1-beer-german.gif]


----------



## GSSF (May 25, 2013)

Excellent review- Over the last few months, I have ordered 2 anchor pin mounts, a push pole, and a bow trolling motor mount. Awesome stuff, good quality. 

Thanks, Pat!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

He made a custom push pole foot that fits on my extendable pole with a decoy retriever hook on it and now I have one of his push poles.

His stuff is great and there is no better customer service anywhere.


----------

